# Internet und Router



## chrysler (30. Dezember 2007)

Kann man von überall über das Internet auf den Router zuhause zugreifen?


----------



## PC Heini (30. Dezember 2007)

Kommt drauf an was Du machen willst.


----------



## chrysler (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich wollte das Konfigurationsmenü vom Router bedienen.


----------



## PC Heini (30. Dezember 2007)

Rein Theoretisch ist das schon möglich. Aber für was soll das gut sein? Was beabsichtigst Du damit?


----------



## chrysler (30. Dezember 2007)

das Internet an meinem Router auszuschalten über die Nacht.


----------



## PC Heini (2. Januar 2008)

Könnte in dem Fall auch eine Schaltuhr zum Einsatz kommen?


----------



## crazymischl (4. Januar 2008)

PC Heini hat gesagt.:


> Rein Theoretisch ist das schon möglich.


Wie kann man denn von außen auf das Konfig-Menü des routers zugreifen
Also am PC daheim tippt man die ip (z.B. 192.168.2.1) ein.
Dies ist ja aber von außen nicht möglich...
Interessiert mich wie man dass anstellen kann..
Thx wenn du´s ein bisschen erklären könntest.


----------



## AnubisKaNi (4. Januar 2008)

Hm... coole Frage die mich auch mal interessiert 

Also bei mir im browser geb ich immer:  "speedport.ip"  ein, weil das meine Anleitung so vorgibt...

Nt. kann man das auch über ne IP machen, den jeder Router hat eine von Haus aus zugewiesene statische IP Adresse... glaub ich zumindestens... weil über DHCP glaub ich nicht.. naja schweift auch zu sehr ab jez...

Naja, über DNS geht das halt auch mit "speedport.ip"  =)   wie man es halt auch von ganz normalen surfen kennt!

So komm ich über meine Wlan Verbindung in das Konfigmenü des Routers, wo man erstmal das PW eingibt, falls vorhanden, danach sind denn viele Details zum abrufen da über allen ****** und man kann den Router auch Rebooten,  um z.b. vom Provider ne neue IP zu bekommen!

Ausschalten nunja ^^ ... mehr oder weniger gibs ja Zwangstrennungen, aber die ham ja damit nix zutun hier... mehr oder weniger einfach den Netzstecker ziehn, da denn der Router nicht soviel Strom frisst =)

Ist eine Idee... in meinem Router, selbst mit neuster Firmware etc. ist nix im Konfigmenü mit Zeitauschaltuhr oder anderem... 

Von daher kann man da nur mit gesundem Menschenverstand das ding vom Stromnetz entfernen!

Das wars dazu von meiner Seite.

Mfg Anubis


----------



## Dr Dau (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Dir ist hoffentlich bewusst dass es ein nicht zu unterschätzendes Sicherheitsrisiko mit sich bringt?
Wenn jemand das Passwort "knackt" kann er mit dem Router alles machen wozu er Lust hat.
Also z.b. eine Portweiterleitung oder eine DMZ einrichten und so ggf. vollen Zugriff auf den dahinter hängenden PC haben.
Somit wäre es also auch denkbar dass dein Internetzugang für Straftaten missbraucht wird.
Das gewählte Passwort sollte also seeeeeehr sicher sein (möglichst lang, Zahlen, Klein- und Grossbuchstaben und wenn vom Router unterstützt auch Sonderzeichen).
Am besten auch noch einen ungewöhlichen Port wählen.

W-LAN würde die ganze Sache noch gefährlicher machen.
Wenn Du ein offenes W-LAN hast, dann bedarf es nichtmal eine Verbindung übers Internet um mit deinem Netzwerk und dem Router (und somit deinem Internetzugang) nach Lust und Laune Schindluder zu treiben.
Wenn Du ein gesichertes W-LAN hast, dann langt es über das Internet kurz auf den Router zugreifen zu können um die W-LAN Einstellungen soweit zu ändern (bzw. sich die nötigen Infos zu besorgen), so dass man sich ohne Probleme via W-LAN in dein Netzwerk "einklinken" kann.

Zum eigentlichen Thema:
Suche in der Konfiguration mal nach "Remote Management" oder so ähnlich.
Um von aussen auf den Router zugreifen zu können, muss dir natürlich die aktuelle IP bekannt sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## AnubisKaNi (4. Januar 2008)

Keine Angst Mr. Dau wenn du mich jez mit meiner WLan Verbindung meinst!

Leb aufn Dorf und hab ein zweistelligen Code + ner nicht so leicht identifizierbaren SSID ^^

Naja... Remote Managment... ^^ 

Wenn man wüsste welchen Router man hat, hätte man ja schon Manuals... aber hier wird ja nix gesagt.... man man 

Mfg Anubis


----------



## Remme (4. Januar 2008)

Also um mal ganz von der Sicherheitssache wegzukommen gibt es ein ein paar Sachen dich ich mich fragen würde

1. Ich nehme an das du keine Standleitung hast, daher hast du alle 24Stunden/bei jeder Einwahl eine andere externe IP
2. Mein Router hast zwar ne Art Remoutfunktion bei der über die externe IP mit nem bestimmten Port ins Konfigmenü komme und da auch das Internet abstellen kann.
3. Jedoch in der Sekunde wo du das Internetabstellst .. musste wieder ins netzwerk um den Router/Internet wieder anzustellen.

Meine Empfehlung: Fast jeder Router hat die Funktion "Dauerbetrieb" oder "Netztrennung nach x Minuten". Stelle doch einfach die Netztrennung auf 30 min. Wenn keine Internetaktivität besteht schaltet das Internet aus.

lg


----------



## Dr Dau (5. Januar 2008)

AnubisKaNi hat gesagt.:


> Keine Angst Mr. Dau wenn du mich jez mit meiner WLan Verbindung meinst!


Nein..... ich war nur mit dem schreiben nicht schnell genug (man hat ja auch noch andere Dinge zu tun *bauchreib*). 



Remme hat gesagt.:


> 1. Ich nehme an das du keine Standleitung hast, daher hast du alle 24Stunden/bei jeder Einwahl eine andere externe IP


Dieses "Problem" lässt sich ja noch recht einfach umgehen. 


Remme hat gesagt.:


> 3. Jedoch in der Sekunde wo du das Internetabstellst .. musste wieder ins netzwerk um den Router/Internet wieder anzustellen.


Darum ja auch die Frage von PC-Heini nach dem Sinn. 
Ich persönlich sehe darin auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## Remme (5. Januar 2008)

hhmm naja es gibt immer einen tieferen sinn den man nicht verstehen muss . Aber mal schauen was er noch antwortet


----------



## PC Heini (5. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, da bin ich wieder. Ist ja ne Menge gelaufen.

Im grossen ganzen wurden ja alle Fragen betreffend zum Zugang von aussen beantwortet.
Ich geh als nach Dr.Daus Aussage vor. Jedoch nur wenige male im Jahr.

Mit einem Steckerverteiler mit Schalter schalte ich über Nacht und an Tagen, an denen ich nicht zuhause bin, die komplette Anlage aus. Habs mal mit nem Zähler nachgemessen; Das sind immerhin um die 20 Watt, die pro Stunde für nichts verheizt werden und unnötig den Geldbeutel belasten.

Ich von meiner Seite her hätte alles gesagt was zu sagen war.


----------



## AnubisKaNi (5. Januar 2008)

Danke PC Heini, dass du nochmals alles auf ein Punkt gebracht hast!

Schön, dass du dir die Mühe gegeben hast sogar die Leistung pro Stunde des Routers bei nachgemessen hast!

Ich denk dass ist Beweis genug, dat Ding ma ruhig abzustellen!

Mfg Anubis

Edit:   Ein Edit, weil hab mich bissl verschrieben!


----------



## Maik (5. Januar 2008)

AnubisKaNi hat gesagt.:


> Freut mich PC Heini, dass du eine Lösung für dein Problem gefunden hast...


Hab ich was verpasst? PC Heini hatte doch gar kein Problem.


----------



## AnubisKaNi (5. Januar 2008)

Uppppsssss 

Nunja... ^^   no comment 

Hab edititiert!

Mfg Anubis


----------



## chrysler (25. Februar 2008)

AnubisKaNi hat gesagt.:


> Hm... coole Frage die mich auch mal interessiert
> 
> Also bei mir im browser geb ich immer:  "speedport.ip"  ein, weil das meine Anleitung so vorgibt...
> 
> ...



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du auch einen Speedport hast. Wie mache ich das am Speedport W700V?


----------



## chrysler (25. Februar 2008)

Dr Dau hat gesagt.:


> Suche in der Konfiguration mal nach "Remote Management" oder so ähnlich.
> Um von aussen auf den Router zugreifen zu können, muss dir natürlich die aktuelle IP bekannt sein.


Ich finde bei meinem Router Speedport W700V kein Remotemanagement oder ähnliches.
Ich hole mir meine IP von meinem Rechner, der ein Script ausführt und auf einem Webserver speichert. Welchen Router benutzt du?



Remme hat gesagt.:


> Also um mal ganz von der Sicherheitssache wegzukommen gibt es ein ein paar Sachen dich ich mich fragen würde
> 
> 1. Ich nehme an das du keine Standleitung hast, daher hast du alle 24Stunden/bei jeder Einwahl eine andere externe IP
> 2. Mein Router hast zwar ne Art Remoutfunktion bei der über die externe IP mit nem bestimmten Port ins Konfigmenü komme und da auch das Internet abstellen kann.


Ich habe eine Leitung, die sich alle 24 Stunden neu einwählt. Wie heißt dein Router und welche Einstellungen braucht man, um über das Internet auf den Router zugreifen zu können?


----------

